# Loma Amarilla, Surco



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno amigos foristas, les presentó Loma Amarilla, un sitio que estoy seguro que pocos conocían. 
Es un cerro en medio del distrito, el cual fue reforestado y cuenta con diversidad en flora y fauna, es como tener acceso a un bosque a una cuadra de tu casa (bueno al menos para mi). Interesante, no?
De acá tienes vista a la zona sur limeña, con paisajes que poco se han visto , como los cerros de Villa María o Sn Juan de Miraflores
Es también sede del Centro Comunal de la Municipalidad.

























Subamos por el cerro

























Disfrutemos de estar en la cima de Surco
San Isidro









Miraflowers









Chorrillos con su Morro Solar y el aeropuerto Las Palmas (con un avión aterrizando)









Villa María del Triunfo, miren ese cerro al fondo, tiene una forma muy especial.









Sn Juan de Miraflores









Valle Hermoso









Las Casuarinas









San Borja









Observemos la variedad de árboles en esta zona
Parecen pisos ecológicos
Bosque costero (faltaron los cactus)









Bosque seco con molles









La frondosa Selva









La selva de cemento, cubierta por lianas









Flores

























Quién nos está mirando?? ... Un colibrí









Descansemos en la cima

























Arbol de Navidad, hasta con su estrella en la punta









Miren las palomas bañándose y ese extraño animal que nos muestra sus alas, será una aguila, a ver si alguien nos dice que es. 

















Nos despedimos de Loma Amarilla


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonito lugar...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Te pasaste! que bonito paseo!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Precioso cerro, me encanta la forma como lo han reforestado.

Lo mismo podrían hacer con el San Cristobal, al igual que mejorar las viviendas.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ni idea de que existía este sitio, es realmente hermoso, como para escaparse un momento de la ciudad


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow nunca habia ni escuchado de esto se ve muy bien el camino....y como dijo JBlock se podria hacer algo asi en el cerro San Cristobal quedaria irreconosible....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

estube tratando de buscarlo en google earth... pero ni idea donde queda ........ parece no ser muy grande?


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Pucha como quisiera enseñarles unas fotos que tome el año 1982 desde la cima de esa loma cuando en aquellos tiempos esta estaba rodeada de chacras de maiz hasta la Av. Tomas Marsano y hasta la actual Av. Benavides, los cerros actualmente invadidos hacia San Juan de Miraflores eran de arena totalmente limpios y habian acequias que corrian al pie de esta loma, de chico hasta mediados de los setentas la actual Av Caminos del Inca era lo que fue antes de urbanizarse todo eso, un camino de tierra que pasaba a corta distancia de la loma e hiba hasta la Av. Angamos pasando antes por un gran establo que habia donde vendian leche fresca (actualmente solo queda la cruz del establo en su mismo sitio en un parque casi en el cruce con Velasco Astete) de alli seguia por detras de la urb Juan XXIII y como San Borja ya estaba urbanizandose hasta la Av, San Borja Sur ese camino ya estaba desaparecido pero a un costado del actual Museo de La Nacion reaparecia e hiba hasta lo que es la Videna, luego supe que ese era un Antiguo Camino Real que salia por una de las puertas de la Antigua Muralla de Lima. En esos tiempos yo con mis amigos eramos unos exploradores en bicla de esas zonas.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Increíble la transformación*

Al igual que EFRACO,conocí bien esa zona... mis primos Chiesa De La Flor han vivido en Las Gardenias desde 1971 (cuando prácticamente todo el final de la Benavides era un desierto)....Esa loma (ya se le conocía como Loma,pero no sabía que era Loma Amarilla),tenía unos árboles altos,como ficus... pero sólo se podía ver de lejos,era una hacienda,maizales,con acequias.. dificil entrar en bicicleta,aparte que era "propiedad privada"... no había la continuación de la Velasco Astete...es más,apenas cruzando la Primavera,recorría 2 cuadras más y allí había algo de la Senamhi y apenas un pequeño "hilo de pista" en Las Gardenias,ya en el cruce con la Benavides... donde está (estaba ?) El Trigal... luego la calle no seguía,era un camino de tierra (algunos autos se aventuraban por allí),pero en trozos.. toda una odisea para llegar a la avenida Atocongo (Tomás Marsano) y ésta loma era impresionante porque la podías ver desde muy lejos... Poco a poco se fue urbanizando toda esa zona... a mediados de los 80s, ya habían construido toda la zona donde ahora está la Universidad Ricardo Palma... la Benavides ya por fín llegaba a la Panamericana Sur.. se hizo el puente que facilitó ir al colegio La Inmaculada... y ya la última vez que recorrí la zona,la ví más urbanizada,aunque alrededor de la loma,todavía habían grandes terrenos baldíos... más bien hacia Las Gardenias,al otro lado de la Benavides (donde vivian mis primos,bueno,mi tía aún vive allí),como quien se va hacia Chacarilla,ya estaba casi todo urbanizado... nunca me imaginé que remodelaran la loma,con vías internas,edificios...realmente ha quedado espectacular... creo que también le decían "Pan de Azúcar".. cuando ibas a las playas del sur por la Panamericana,la veías perfectamente... qué gusto me ha dado ver que la Loma ha sido bien aprovechada... 



EFRACO said:


> Pucha como quisiera enseñarles unas fotos que tome el año 1982 desde la cima de esa loma cuando en aquellos tiempos esta estaba rodeada de chacras de maiz hasta la Av. Tomas Marsano y hasta la actual Av. Benavides, los cerros actualmente invadidos hacia San Juan de Miraflores eran de arena totalmente limpios y habian acequias que corrian al pie de esta loma, de chico hasta mediados de los setentas la actual Av Caminos del Inca era lo que fue antes de urbanizarse todo eso, un camino de tierra que pasaba a corta distancia de la loma e hiba hasta la Av. Angamos pasando antes por un gran establo que habia donde vendian leche fresca (actualmente solo queda la cruz del establo en su mismo sitio en un parque casi en el cruce con Velasco Astete) de alli seguia por detras de la urb Juan XXIII y como San Borja ya estaba urbanizandose hasta la Av, San Borja Sur ese camino ya estaba desaparecido pero a un costado del actual Museo de La Nacion reaparecia e hiba hasta lo que es la Videna, luego supe que ese era un Antiguo Camino Real que salia por una de las puertas de la Antigua Muralla de Lima. En esos tiempos yo con mis amigos eramos unos exploradores en bicla de esas zonas.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

No lo conocia pero creo que cerca de mi casa ( Urb. Vista Alegre) no?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Está bonita la loma, me gustó mucho lo de los pisos ecológicos. Se ve como un buen lugar para ir a pasear la tarde.

Villa Maria del Triunfa se ve bien fea, pero San Juan me sorprendió...está mejor de lo que me esperaba. Y bueno las vistas hacia Surco, San Borja, Miraflores y San Isidro no son las mejores.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, qué sorpresa. Nunca había escuchado hablar de un cerro en medio de Surco. Se ha hecho una buena recuperación del lugar. Podrían hacer un mirador en la cima de la loma.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

interesante lugar, y nuevo para mis ojos!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Eden said:


> estube tratando de buscarlo en google earth... pero ni idea donde queda ........ parece no ser muy grande?


Bueno no tengo ahorita el google earth, pero tendrias que ubicar la cuadra 28 de C. Del Inca, es decir entre Benavides y T. Marsano. El cerro no esta en la misma av, pero est muy cerca.

Para los que la quieren conocer de cerca es en la cuadra 6-7 de Monte de LOs Olivos.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

el ave que muestra sus alas es un halcón peregrino..

Se ve bastante cemento, ojalá que esa zona villa maria del triunfo, mejore..

saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Algunas vistas son muy interesantes y veo zonas que son nuevas para mi... Buenisimo aporte


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está bueno el lugar, pero algunas de sus vistas no hno:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No,no es San Juan de Miraflores...*

Yo también quedé confundido..pero mira con calma la foto... en realidad no es San Juan (esos edificios blancos modernos),sino es Surco todavía.. esos edificios están al pie de la loma.... al fondo...si....se aprecia un cerrito..allí está aproximadamente San Juan de Miraflores...pero no antes...todo lo más "cercano" es Surco... mira con detenimiento la foto y te darás cuenta.


sebvill said:


> Está bonita la loma, me gustó mucho lo de los pisos ecológicos. Se ve como un buen lugar para ir a pasear la tarde.
> 
> Villa Maria del Triunfa se ve bien fea, pero San Juan me sorprendió...está mejor de lo que me esperaba. Y bueno las vistas hacia Surco, San Borja, Miraflores y San Isidro no son las mejores.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Un lugar desconocido para mí. Está excelente Loma Amarilla.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Yo también quedé confundido..pero mira con calma la foto... en realidad no es San Juan (esos edificios blancos modernos),sino es Surco todavía.. esos edificios están al pie de la loma.... al fondo...si....se aprecia un cerrito..allí está aproximadamente San Juan de Miraflores...pero no antes...todo lo más "cercano" es Surco... mira con detenimiento la foto y te darás cuenta.



Gracias por la aclaración Enrique.
yo también pensé q era SJL


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yo si conocìa, las fotos estàn lo mas chèvere sobre todo la de las plantas y aves.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo he estado en ese local de al municipalidad d esurco pero no sabia que era una loma lo de atrás, en realidad luce muy bien, como dijo Jota, ojalá reforesten así el cerro San Cristobal, que por cierto en algunos sectores tiene vegetación, osea de que se puede se puede.


----------



## j3sUs (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bravaaaazoooo*

te pasate con esas fotos eh!!! solo te falto una... te falto la de los fierros px... donde la gente va para hacer un poco de ejercicios... hacer ejercicios ahi... es muy chevere... y si ah!!! ah cambiado mucho... antes no daba ganas de ir.. ahora claro que SI!!!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Ja, ya me habia olvidado de este thread.
Q bueno q t hayan gustado las fotos y bienvenido.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

*Unas fotos mas*


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Ahhhh, que lindo thread, como es que encanta la naturaleza, lo bueno de tener cerros cerca a donde vives es que puedes subirte a ellos y contemplar la inmensidad de la ciudad, saludos Alvaro, muy buen thread.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito lugar aunque pequeño, recien me entero q hay un parque en Lima sobre un cerro, lo cual no es muy comun.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es todo una atracción para la zona. Se le debería dar el mismo tratamiento a otros cerros que están dentro de la ciudad. Buenas fotos!


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

buenas fotos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué precioso cerrito; ¿como cuántos metros mide??? ¿Y a la altura de dónde está ubicado???

Justo hace poco me acordé de su existencia. Es de veras un punto poco conocido de la ciudad.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

alvarobendezu said:


> Miren las palomas bañándose y ese extraño animal que nos muestra sus alas, será una aguila, a ver si alguien nos dice que es.


Esas cuculíes son las aves más chúcaras que pueden existir. Son muy asustadizas y paran peleando entre ellas...y hay del que se compadece de un pichón caído y lo lleva a una jaula para tenerlo allí. ¡¡¡Nunca se llegan a acostumbrar, se golpean al tratar de escapar y confunden a las demás palomas!!!!! Chúcaras hasta decir basta; bueno, no se puede esperar otra cosa de un animal silvestre.

Esa avecilla de la segunda foto, que es del tamaño de las cuculíes, es un cernícalo. Es impresionante cuando éstos las persiguen y las cazan, no sin dificultad, por cierto.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Loma Amarilla*



alvarobendezu said:


>


Puede verse (aunque difuminada) la parte más alta de la Isla San Lorenzo. Me agrada cuando es posible ver la isla desde un determinado punto de la ciudad.

Sabía de la existencia de Loma Amarilla, pero no sabía que la habían convertido en una especie de parque ecológico. Excelente idea, debe ser un lindo lugar para pasear. Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes que deberían aprovechar otros cerros para convertirlos parques ecológicos, se añadirían más áreas verdes a la ciudad y tendrían distintas vistas panorámicas. ¿Saben qué días y a qué horas Loma Amarilla está abierta al público?


----------



## RACD (Aug 23, 2008)

me gustan tus fotos, te quedaron bonitas, sobre todo las del parque y las flores, lo unico que me parece raro es que todos los techos en lima sean planos, debe ser porque en mi país la mayoria de las casas tengan techos en forma de punta...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Es que acá no llueve, por eso los techos son planos y tienen unos pequeños muros para evitar accidentes (sobre todo si es una casa con niños). Así, sobre el techo están los cordeles para colgar la ropa, las canastas para jugar basketball o el columpio de la bebe, el corral de las gallinas, la jaula de los cuyes, la casita del perro, la mesa y sombrillas para el almuerzo, la famosa y siempre pertinente "azotea beach", o las cosas que no sirven pero que uno no las bota por olvido, por negligencia o porque cree que las puede salvar (sean colchones, sillas, mesas y demás objetos dados de baja). Entonces, por un lado, cuando uno se sube a un edificio o a un avión puede ver parte de la intimidad de cada casa (de cada familia)...y la estética no es precisamente la más atrayente que digamos. Pero por otro lado es bonito tener esa libertad de disponer del techo de la casa para las cosas que uno crea adecuadas, agradeciendo el hecho de que en esta ciudad no llueve.
Ah, por cierto, acá también hay casas con techos a dos aguas, especialmente en las zonas más pudientes de la ciudad, pero son muy pocas y tienen diversos estilos (británico, español, nórdico, del Tirol, etc) todos muy bonitos, algunos incluso con chimenea (en una ciudad que nunca baja de los 12ºC); quizás se trata de descendientes de europeos que querían recordar un poco de su terruño, o quizás por gusto personal, ya que uno tiene la libertad para hacerlo.

De veras todas las fotos están muy bonitas y ese cerrito todo verde y atractivo me intriga mucho. Por favor, alguien me señala un mapa y/o me dice su altura, más o menos???
También me gustaría ver algunas fotos de lejos, que abarquen la totalidad del cerrito, si no es mucho pedir.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Sí, lo que pasa es que en las ciudades de la costa peruana no llueve (o llueve muy raramente, por lo general hay lloviznas inofensivas en invierno) entonces ello permite que los techos sean planos, dejando espacio disponible para alguna futura ampliación, por ejemplo. Las casas que tienen tejas las han puesto más que nada de forma decorativa.


----------



## RACD (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ mmm, cierto, no habia pensado en eso, estoy muy acotumbrado a ver los techos asi, disculpen. De todas maneras me gusta la arquitectura de las casas de las fotos que ponen, y no solo eso, las areas verdes publicas se ven muy bien ciudadas, a pesar de que Lima es una ciudad desertica, eso es un gran logro


----------



## Jl. (Sep 14, 2008)

El Lugar esta chevere, incluso sabiendo que en Lima no llueve que bueno que se mantiene verde toda esa zona!! pero lo unico feo son las casas a medio construir.. =(


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Por favor, alguien me señala un mapa y/o me dice su altura, más o menos???
> También me gustaría ver algunas fotos de lejos, que abarquen la totalidad del cerrito, si no es mucho pedir.


mi estimado , pa q no te pegues una perdida de aquellas,, lo mas conveniente es ir por la velasco astete..aquella q sale del "trigal" (cruze con benavides) y despues doblas en la calle loma hermoza..y de ahi derechito hacia el este ..la veras de lejos..tambien puedes llegar por la tomas marsano atravez de la monte de los olivos ,pero mas dificil. (si vas en taxi, preg por la municipalidad "nueva")

mi colegio queda a pocas cuadras de este lugar,, lo conosco bien..
a mediados de los 80's,, era descampado..no tan bonito como ahora, donde las parejitas hacian las suyas...,cazabas cernicaros, palomas,lagartijas..he incluso hubo una leyenda urbana .q encontraron una pierna.hno:
era el clasico lugar de las bronquitas,, las pichanguitas (hay una canchita al lado norte ) y las trotadas en educacion fisica.
como anecdota a comienzos de los 90's..mi cole estaba en bronca con la gente del otro lado lado de la loma.(q si mal no recuerdo eran obreros de construccion)....cierto dia ambos bandos quedaron en encontrarse en la cumbre de la loma pa liarse a golpes,, despues de clases..todos ( mi cole) llegamos temprano a la cima y vimos a estos patas abajo, los insultabamos y tirabamos piedras..pero cuando hicieron una manchaza y subieron corriendo la loma levantando polvo.. ..salimos disparados cada quien para su casa..muchos hasta rodaron por la loma o se cayeron :lol:..yo estaba chibolo ,solo fui de espectador....pero como, ven hasta batallas casi hubo.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Jaja, una mas de las tantas leyendas del cerro.



Limeñito said:


> De veras todas las fotos están muy bonitas y ese cerrito todo verde y atractivo me intriga mucho. Por favor, alguien me señala un mapa y/o me dice su altura, más o menos???
> También me gustaría ver algunas fotos de lejos, que abarquen la totalidad del cerrito, si no es mucho pedir.


Aparte de lo q t han dicho ya hay otra forma de llegar si no tienes carro o no viajas mucho por taxi la referencia como puse en la pagina anterior es la c 28 de caminos del inca cruce con loma umbrosa o paradero "panaderia" para los q viven por aca.
Alucina q acabo d tomar una foto del techo d mi jato para q veas el cerro a la distancia, no se si estoy buena gente o con tiempo a pesar q tengo un monton d cosas para hacer.










Y estas son del a;o pasado


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué linda la loma, siempre es bonito poder disfrutar de una vista así, tanto de todo ese verdor como de las distintas vistas de la ciudad. Ahora, la pregunta es, ¿cómo mantienen la loma tan verde, sabes algo del sistema de irrigación que emplean? Supongo que mantener una loma es manejable, pero algo como el cerro San Cristóbal sí sería una tarea titánica me imagino, recrear en un desierto lo que se da tan naturalmente en zonas tropicales y de lluvia.

¡Gracias por las fotos, Álvaro, y saludos! :cheers:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Qué linda la loma, siempre es bonito poder disfrutar de una vista así, tanto de todo ese verdor como de las distintas vistas de la ciudad. Ahora, la pregunta es, ¿cómo mantienen la loma tan verde, sabes algo del sistema de irrigación que emplean? Supongo que mantener una loma es manejable, pero algo como el cerro San Cristóbal sí sería una tarea titánica me imagino, recrear en un desierto lo que se da tan naturalmente en zonas tropicales y de lluvia.
> 
> ¡Gracias por las fotos, Álvaro, y saludos! :cheers:


Es un gusto mostrar mis fotos Canelita.

Y bueno en la cima hay un reservorio, y para regar los arboles tienen canales q bajan zigzagueando el cerro.
Aca una foto donde se ven las canaletas q pasan por todos los arboles,




























En la cima tambien hay un criadero d peces, pero la ultima vez q fui no estaba operativo, q paso con los peces?? no se, pero huele a ceviche jaja.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

todo lo q pude hacer la voluntad humana...
como bien dicen una misma formula se puede aplicar al san cristobal o al morro (?) o la costa "verde"
otro buen ejm son las faldas del cerro de san fransisco-monterrico,,,q lo pueden ver de donde quieran.

alvaro?,,, lo q no recuerdo es si el otro lado de la loma (este) tambien esta asi?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

interesante


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> alvaro?,,, lo q no recuerdo es si el otro lado de la loma (este) tambien esta asi?


No, el otro lado esta sin vegetación.
Esta tan desértico como el cerro Sn Cristobal o tods los q circundan esta ciudad y el motivo es q es área d disputa legal entre terceros q lo reclaman como suyos y el Municipio.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^:wallbash::bash:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesante...


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

darioperu said:


> interesante





Limeñito said:


> Interesante...



interesados....:lol:

ojala se animen a visitarla,,desde arriba..se toman muy buenas panoramicas de limonta


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Precioso!! primera vez que lo veo, voy a visitarlo sí o sí


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Que verdor, que bonito, no sabía que existía esta zona, gracias por mostrar las fotos.*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Qué bien se ve. Solo había pasado, será motivo para entrar y pasear un toque por ahí !


----------



## shane.f (Jul 17, 2008)

*loma amarilla*


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que bien trabajado esta ese espacio,  ...como muchos foristas, creo que deberian aplicar la misma formula a todos los cerros de la ciudad, cada municipio podria convertir sus cerros(siempre que no esten invadidos) en verdaderas areas verdes, y convertirian sus deserticos cerros en pulmones para la ciudad... :banana:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

limeñologo said:


> Que bien trabajado esta ese espacio,  ...como muchos foristas, creo que deberian aplicar la misma formula a todos los cerros de la ciudad, cada municipio podria convertir sus cerros(siempre que no esten invadidos) en verdaderas areas verdes, y convertirian sus deserticos cerros en pulmones para la ciudad... :banana:


^^^^^^ mas razon si estan invadidos! :bash: :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que no había visto este thread, de no ser porque lo mencionaron en otro.

Bonito lugar, ahora recuerdo que en esa municipalidad se casó mi prima en el 2002.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me ha dejado embelezado el verdor de Loma Amarilla.


----------

